# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Wisenet Smartcam, Wireless IP Camera, Hanwha_Techwin, Ltd, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Hanwha_Techwin

Home page - wisenetlife.com/en/product/SmartCam

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Smartcam HD Pro Wireless IP Camera 

 Published on Mar 5, 2014




> The Samsung SmartCam HD Pro Wireless IP camera offers features such as Wide Dynamic Range, Samsung Light Enhancer, Advanced Motion & Audio Detection and Motion Zone Select. Designed for optimum performance, quick set-up and an intuitive experience, the SmartCam HD Pro provides high caliber security with the camera streaming vibrant, detailed Full HD video to your mobile device, computer or laptop. Learn more about the IP camera's advance features in this video.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Smartcam HD Pro Wireless IP Camera Mounting Options 

 Published on Mar 26, 2014




> The SmartCam HD Pro camera can easily be mounted on all types of surfaces. In this video, we will go through the different mounting options and step-by-step instructions on how to mount on the different types of surfaces. From a leveled table to concrete wall, you will be able to tackle the installation on any surfaces.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung SmartCam: Never miss a moment 

Published on Mar 9, 2015




> Even when you're away from home, you can keep an eye on your little bundle of joy! Never miss those first steps, first words and all those wonderful, heart-melting laughs! Simply put, never miss a moment!

----------

